# Stock market linked to heart attacks



## stockGURU (14 March 2010)

> *Stock market linked to heart attacks, US research finds*
> 
> From: AFP
> March 14, 2010 4:34PM
> ...




http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...s-research-finds/story-e6frfku0-1225840581057

Anyone here had a market related heart attack? :


----------



## Timmy (15 March 2010)

Great article.  

Lesson could be : don't stress dudes - its only money, not an arm or a leg.


----------



## Timmy (15 March 2010)

Or, play shorts too?


----------

